
Regularly skipping breakfast linked to increased risk of heart disease - open-source-ux
https://www.nhs.uk/news/food-and-diet/regularly-skipping-breakfast-linked-increased-risk-heart-disease-and-stroke/
======
Starknaked
I'd like to know how this factors into intermittent fasting as most people
that do it just skip breakfast.

------
ohiovr
Eating sausage, eggs, cheese, and bacon will kill you but its better than
dying from not eating it.

